# Look wat i found in my room 10mins ago



## redline (Jan 7, 2013)

Can anyone tell me wat kind it is?


----------



## jase75 (Jan 7, 2013)

Its a Little Whip Snake, Parasuta flagellum.

Sent from my XT925 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## redline (Jan 7, 2013)

Where did it come from lol


----------



## redline (Jan 7, 2013)

thanks


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jan 7, 2013)

redline said:


> Where did it come from lol


Assuming you are in Melbourne still, I concur that it is a Little Whip snake. Apart from the appropriate size, colour and the dark, sharp-edged head blotch, it has the characteristic narrow pale band across the nostrils.

They are nocturnal. It may be a male wandering in search of a female and it stumbled into your house. Less likely, if there has been some land clearing or major earthworks nearby, sometimes they get displaced and will wander about looking for a new place to live.

Blue


----------



## sharky (Jan 7, 2013)

You're so lucky! I'd love to find a little fella like that in my house. Have you released him yet?


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jan 7, 2013)

are they venomous?


----------



## Bananapeel (Jan 7, 2013)

Yes but rarely a threat to humans.

- - - Updated - - -

I watched bondi vet the other night and there was a whip snake. cant be bothered with the whole story but I started yelling at the TV...


----------



## eipper (Jan 8, 2013)

Hey Bananapeel,

might want to get your facts straight.

this species killed a person in 2007.

Cheers
Scott


----------



## Snake-Supplies (Jan 8, 2013)

^ she did say RARELY


----------



## Stuart (Jan 8, 2013)

Now that this is in the appropriate forum, please keep all posts on topic and relevant to the species identification. 

Thank you to those who have taken the time out to identify the snake and describe why from the identifying features.


----------



## eipper (Jan 8, 2013)

Joshua 
Something is either a threat or not.


----------



## PythonLegs (Jan 8, 2013)

I've been bitten by a whip snake...always check your shoes, kids. Similar to a bee sting. I'd guess it could be a threat if you're prone to anaphylaxis or allergies, or..whatever. I wouldn't recommend trying it out, though.


----------



## Bananapeel (Jan 8, 2013)

eipper said:


> Hey Bananapeel,
> 
> might want to get your facts straight.
> 
> ...



Sorry should have made it more clear.
I said 'it is _rarely _a threat to humans'. Under certain circumstances yes they can pose a threat to humans. Such as, allergic reactions etc. However, if not allergic, the venom of the whip snake is usually not potent enough to kill a human. I never stated that a bite from this snake will certainly not kill someone. (As I have heard of incidents where cases were severe.) However I said they *rarely* pose much of a threat.


----------



## Snake-Supplies (Jan 8, 2013)

*sigh*

She never said it wasn't a threat.

I'll just go bury my head in a hole, cause I seem to be an idiot.


----------



## eipper (Jan 8, 2013)

Parasuta flagellum is classed as potentially dangerous. This reflects a change due to the death caused by this species. Anaphylaxis aside this species has been implicated in a number of serious cases. 

Generally, in this country smaller elapid species are misguidedly thought to not have potentially severe bites. Small snakes kill people. 

I have been bitten by tigers, adders and collett's that did nothing more than give a headache and a stinging, swollen finger. Does that mean they harmless... Of course not.


There are serious bites recorded from a whole host of smaller species, there are difficulties surrounding treatment as well a lack of understanding. If it is venomous, treat it with respect it deserves.

cheers
Scott


----------



## grizz (Jan 8, 2013)

eipper said:


> Parasuta flagellum is classed as potentially dangerous. This reflects a change due to the death caused by this species. Anaphylaxis aside this species has been implicated in a number of serious cases.
> 
> Generally, in this country smaller elapid species are misguidedly thought to not have potentially severe bites. Small snakes kill people.
> 
> ...



Your blood will soon be harvested for the production of antivenom Scott, I do agree though.


----------



## Bananapeel (Jan 8, 2013)

eipper said:


> Parasuta flagellum is classed as potentially dangerous. This reflects a change due to the death caused by this species. Anaphylaxis aside this species has been implicated in a number of serious cases.
> 
> Generally, in this country smaller elapid species are misguidedly thought to not have potentially severe bites. Small snakes kill people.
> 
> ...



I never stated anything about size being a factor. And just because tigers and other species may be more well known and a larger species, I agree they are no more or less dangerous. However I stated that they pose less of a threat due to the potency of their venom compared to that of say, a tiger. And I know a number of cases where a small species of snake has caused casualties or serious illness. However I state that a bite from one of these snakes will (in most circumstances) cause less of a threat to humans than (again) say a tiger due to toxicity of the venom. I base my facts mainly on the venom, not so much recorded fatalities or near deaths. And wether you prefer to base a snakes potential of damage on recorded fatalities or personal experience is up to you. Since you can provide this information, it gives people 2 ways of looking at the danger of the snake. Either on the danger from the venom present. Or on recorded death to bite ratios etc. (or something along those lines) I thank you for providing the other way of viewing this snakes danger to humans.

And anyone who doesn't treat a ven with respect (Whether it be a rear-fanged snake with very weak venom or your inland taipans) deserves a bite. (ok that was mean but they're an idiot)


----------



## eipper (Jan 8, 2013)

Bananapeel,

So what are you basing your venom toxicity assumptions on? There are no ld 50 studies that include any Parasuta that I have heard of. You can only estimate the inferred toxicity from case histories and these are few and far between.

The dangerousness of a snake is assessed most comprehensively by ascertaining a number of factors. This includes toxicity, yield, fang length and disposition. Assessments of the larger species using this and a fifth additional factor - likelyhood of human contact have been conducted and the results were published in a book produced by the Queensland museum.

My preference is to follow the recommendations of avru and published papers in peer reviewed journals as to comment on the "danger" of a particular species. This is the accepted standard within the herpetological community. 

My reference re size had nothing to do with what you have said but a general comment.

cheers
scott


----------



## Snake-Supplies (Jan 9, 2013)

It's okay Nana's...
most of us get the point you were making.

I understand your point as do many others.

Case closed.

Let's move on, thank you.


----------



## Bushman (Jan 9, 2013)

There's no need for these discussions to get personal. 
I think we should leave it there.


----------

